# A few year-end photos



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Compiled a few year-end photos for those that are interested. mostly all fly-fishing, some offshore, some regular old wading. Has music turn it up if you'd like. 
Happy Holidays


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats a cool picture with the snake in the redfishes belly!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Some nice shots. The only pics I'd have to post are of some one elses fish. Good luck in 2009.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

what kinda snake was that? Man I dont know if I could eat that feesh after seeing that in him. I friggin hate snakes. How the heck did he eat that thing? I wonder if it was dead already and he just slurped it up of if he actually killed that thing. Wierd


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*I thought 2008 was over until.....*

Went offshore out of Port Aransas December 30th on a friend's Cabo. Intention was to locate some shrimpers and get a Blackfin Tuna bite going on fly rods. We didn't find either.

Instead, we pulled a hefty spread and caught and released a 300 pound Blue Marlin. Afterwards, we eased out to about 60 miles and chummed up a lot of sharks and other misc. stuff. Several of us proceeded to throw flies at the sharks and we all caught quite a few. They had the boat surrounded. Good fun, and a great way to end 2008. We also trolled flies in the spread for kicks and each caught a few small Bonito.

Attached is a brief photo compilation of the day.

http://picasaweb.google.com/jarvisprops/OffshoreDecember302008#


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Great trip and pictures. While you were doing that I was at a roadside pond fly casting to non-existent fish.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

That's better than driving by a roadside pond and thinking or wishing about casting to non-existent fish


----------

